# Atomic Ampli Firebox



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Received mine early this week... gotta say it’s a lot of fun, great performing, and a great value in a small and simple configuration.

I’ve tried every version of POD since XT and Firebox modeling is far beyond any of that... ok, not as full featured as Axe FX and Helix from an effects and routing perspective, but for the money and a guy like me that just needs a single great amp sim and just reverb this is second to none.

In the same room with my amp rig compared to the Firebox through my QSC K12’s the two are absolutely sonically and feel wise on par... totally gig worthy for my use and especially since my group uses IEMs.

My first night sitting down with the Firebox left me disappointed and I was ready to send it back the next day, but I spent more time with it the next day and quickly caught on. 

I purchased some Ownhammer IRs to explore, not necessary but certainly expands one’s tonal pallet.

The device has some quirks and perhaps overstatements in its functionality to store and recall presets, but not a show stopper for me as applicable to my use.

I have found that modelers often excel at high gain tones which is not at all my camp, though I’m pleased to have dialed this one in for great low gain tones.

I can’t remember being so pleased with a piece of gear. Sorry for sounding like a commercial, but I’m seriously diggin’ this thing!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

